# convince me to buy a Mac



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

I am thinking of buying a new computer and I would like some input about the mac os. I would be buying a powerbook most likely. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I find the biggest advantage to owning a Mac is that spyware + viruses are virtually non-existant. There's not nearly as many security issues involved, compared to buying Win XP. U may need to update once in a while, but not to the same extent as updating XP.

As for OS X, it's a pretty stable OS (built on Unix) and the auqa interface makes it easy to use and intuitive. If u deal with multimedia, a Mac is for you - Imovie, Iphoto and Itunes are all good programs. CD-burning is also easy in Mac OS X.

Im not a Microsoft basher, and I also like a lot of things about XP. For instance, if ur a game-player, PC still beats a Mac. Its all about freedom of choice.

Use a search engine to get further knowledge comparing the 2.

Z


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

zoombini is right. I'm not familiar with OSX enough to say much about it. But for the earlier OS', they are much more user friendly. You don't have nearly as many problems with the mac. Most of a mac's problems, with the older OS', could be solved with tossing the prefs for the offender. You can't walk into any store and buy mac software, like you can a pc. That's one of the drawbacks. You can get mac software at a CompUSA, or an Apple Store. Online stores will have stuff to you the next day, such as www.macmall.com. Once you get used to a mac, the only reason you'll use a pc, is for games................


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

If you work or deal with Music or graphics, Mac is the way to go.

Otherwise, if you want more versatility, go with a PC. that's why it was created. Almost everything created is created for the PC platform. 

The reason why spyware and viruses do not affect Mac systems as much is because there aren't that many users out there that use the Mac, or the majority of the ones that do, KNOW what they are doing, and how to prevent being infected.

***Personal opinion Alert. . . if you do not deal in, or work with high-end graphics, Design, or music then go for a PC.***


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

One other point worth noting about OS X is that a lot of the top software out there is becoming more Mac compatible. This wasn't the case with Mac Classic, as other OS's (Linux, Unix and Windows) tried to distance itself from the Mac.

With OSX being built with a Darwin core (UNIX), many more software developers have climbed out the woodwork and began to take notice of OS X (purely because it's fundamental program code is open source, and available to anyone who wants it) 

Apples decision to change the OS as much as they did was a brave one.
I work in schools who have been running OS 7,8,9 for the last few years, and the learning curve for OSX is much greater than that of the previous OS's. As much as OS X is a good stable OS, it takes time to adapt to it, and there are many in the education sector (Macs biggest market share) who dont have the time, and are adopting to PC's again. Time will tell, I guess...

It's a shame that people adopting to Macs now will know nothing of the old Mac Classic, cause despite the odd memory error, it was also a good OS. I getting sentimental now.........;-)

Z


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sounds like the Mac salesperson just joined TSG. This sounds exactly like their bogus "I switched" ad campaign. OS X is no more intuitive or user friendly than MS. Just because it has a Unix core doesn't make it any more user friendly, just another version of an OS running on top of another one (DOS/Windoze). Funny they don't market their own prductivity suite. They sell MS Office on their site.

If I wanted UNIX I would get it or Linux for free


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Not at all. I don't know anything about Mac marketing or sales.
I just use Macs everyday at work, so I know what their about.

If u read my replies, I don't have anything against XP, and think its a good OS. Its certainly more versatile than Mac (as someone mentioned previously) and the software for PC is far better than a Mac.

I don't think there GUI is much different from XP either - both have intuitive interfaces, but this is a Mac forum, and I was concentrating on that side of things.

Having a Unix core doesnt make it more user friendly, but it makes it a far sight more stable and security conscious than any PC running Windows XP. Theres a reason UNIX runs on almost all corporate servers....

I would assume the reason they dont market Appleworks as much as MS Office, is cos Appleworks comes bundled with a new Mac. Therefore, anyone with a Mac should already have it. 

Z


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Ok, please pardon any repetition that I place in this post but, for some reason, I felt it necessary.

First off, I was raised on Macs starting back in 1986. It was while working for a publishing company in the distribution sector of the company. We ran one of the most sophisticated databases that would still be of good competition today, built on Acius' 4th Dimension. The pre-OSX Mac OS's were adequate and certainly were ahead of their time. And Apple at that time was also known for its arrogance, much like today's market leader.

Then, in 1991, I bought a PC because all of my friends had them. It sat in my living room for three days until a friend came over and taught me a few DOS commands. Then, of course, the evolution of Windows began not long afterward. I've worked the past five years as a Network Admin on the Windows side of our company until a year ago when I was moved to the Linux side. I also run Mac OSX on a G3-350 and my iBook 500 at home. Needless to say, I'm truly "platform agnostic." I find great strengths and some weaknesses with each OS.

Windows XP has been a great progression of the PC desktop OS. While I respect Microsoft for this newest product, I am just loathed at having to further the strength of that company, reputed for abuse of its power. The digression of their privacy practices also bothers me from a consumer's standpoint.

Linux, having been built on (essentially) Unix, is solid and stable, provided that a GUI is not in use. X is still a bit flakey, from my observations, and has a few security issues. The GUIs are definitely progressing in their ease-of-use and stability.

Mac OSX has that solid stability from being based on the (essentially) Unix foundation. Couple that with a gorgeous and very stable interface, you've got a fantastic OS. But, what I also like just as much about Mac OSX: I can compile and run all of that wonderful Open Source (most is free!) software on my Mac. Who needs all that costly commercial software? But, should you need to run some Windows software, that's possible too with the use of products such as http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/virtualpc/virtualpc.aspx?pid=virtualpc (Virtual PC).

So, enough said?

Jay


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Id agree with that 
Enough said.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the input


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Don't keep us hanging . . . were you convinced???


----------



## macos9boy (Nov 26, 2003)

Macs are my best freind. I have a iMac at home and I use them at work. I currently use Classic but you want X because there is more software. I also recommend useing Virtual PC w/ Windows XP Pro. Just don't use games on Virtual PC!


----------

